# Head Full of Honey: Besucher-Flop für Til Schweiger



## Baburu409 (27. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Head Full of Honey: Besucher-Flop für Til Schweiger* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Head Full of Honey: Besucher-Flop für Til Schweiger*


----------



## Loosa (27. März 2019)

Das ging mir schon nicht in den Kopf, als ich hier das erste Plakat dafür gesehen hatte.

Ein absoluter Publikumserfolg, mit Didi Hallervorden, wird für USA neu verfilmt, floppt dort brutal und kommt bei uns trotzdem in die Kinos? Hätten sie das Original einfach nochmal in die Kinos gebracht, es wären wohl mehr Besucher gewesen.


----------



## Mjthenut (28. März 2019)

Mir ging schon das Original nicht in den Kopf - so was schlechtes habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Ganz ehrlich für mich ist Honig im Kopf (2014) das Schlechteste was ich je sah - zum Glück nicht im Kino. Und lässt mich Zweifeln an Alle Mitmenschen die es so gibt.  Von daher, muss das Remake dann auch nichts sein.


----------



## Worrel (28. März 2019)

Der Originalfilm hat das Problem, daß er von der guten Grundidee, mal einen Film über Demenz zu machen,  abgesehen, viel zu einseitig dem Thema annähert.
Letzten Endes ist _Honig im Kopf_ eine Komödie, in die man überflüssigerweise auch noch einen romantischen Nebenbuhler eingebaut hat. Alleine die Unterhaltung beim Arzt erinnert ja mehr an einen Sketch als an die Problematik eines Dementen. Ein Dementer steht nicht einfach auf und meint, er wäre Arzt (es sei denn, er wäre früher tatsächlich einer gewesen). Er würde eher aufstehen, weil er zB gerade spazieren gehen will.

Die einzige wirklich starke Szene war die, wo Hallervorden's Charakter in Venedig auf der Bank saß, und nicht mehr wußte, warum. Die Familie erfährt es auch nicht mehr. Aber wir - die Zuschauer - erfahren es, weil auf der Rückseite der Bank ein Herz eingeschnitzt ist: Hier hat er wohl mit seiner Frau mal gesessen.
Das spiegelt perfekt wieder, wie das Leben mit einem Dementen wirklich ist: Man weiß nicht warum er etwas bestimmtes tut; er selber auch nicht mehr - aber es gibt trotzdem eine Erklärung dafür. Und wenn man den Schlüssel dafür hätte, würde man es auch verstehen können.

Passenderweise hat man das in dem Remake dann auch noch versemmelt, weil dort das Herz für die Familie sichtbar auf der Vorderseite der Bank eingraviert ist. 


Anderes Beispiel aus der Realität: Eine demente Frau hat zu Weihnachten eine Papiertischdecke mit Weihnachtsmuster. Aus irgendeinem Grund zerreißt sie diese Tischdecke, auch wenn man ihr sagt, sie solle das lassen.
Später stellt man fest, daß sie die herausgerissenen Fetzen auf ihre Zeitungen legt, die sie so gerne liest. 

Auflösung:
Sie wollte diese einfach als Geschenk einpacken.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Der Originalfilm hat das Problem, daß er von der guten Grundidee, mal einen Film über Demenz zu machen,  abgesehen, viel zu einseitig dem Thema annähert.
> Letzten Endes ist _Honig im Kopf_ eine Komödie, in die man überflüssigerweise auch noch einen romantischen Nebenbuhler eingebaut hat. Alleine die Unterhaltung beim Arzt erinnert ja mehr an einen Sketch als an die Problematik eines Dementen. Ein Dementer steht nicht einfach auf und meint, er wäre Arzt (es sei denn, er wäre früher tatsächlich einer gewesen). Er würde eher aufstehen, weil er zB gerade spazieren gehen will.
> 
> Die einzige wirklich starke Szene war die, wo Hallervorden's Charakter in Venedig auf der Bank saß, und nicht mehr wußte, warum. Die Familie erfährt es auch nicht mehr. Aber wir - die Zuschauer - erfahren es, weil auf der Rückseite der Bank ein Herz eingeschnitzt ist: Hier hat er wohl mit seiner Frau mal gesessen.
> ...



Richtig. Das ist das eigentliche Problem an dem Film. Kann man aber grundsätzlich so stehen lassen, dass der Film eben keine realitätsnahe Darstellung von Demenz zeigen wollte. Ist halt ein Film, keine Doku. 

Das andere Problem war, dass Schweiger und seine Tochter einfach nur völlig ausdrucksarme, untalentierte Schauspieler sind und der Film einzig und allein durch Hallervordens brillantes Schauspiel getragen wurde, für das er mMn definitiv einen Oscar verdient hätte. Ohne Hallervorden wäre der Film niemals so gut geworden. Die komödiantischen Szenen waren schon ziemlich witzig, aber auch der Wechsel zu dramatischen, traurigen Szenen war gekonnt. Nur das Ende war mir dann doch etwas zu sehr auf die Tränendrüse gedrückt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das ging mir schon nicht in den Kopf, als ich hier das erste Plakat dafür gesehen hatte.
> 
> Ein absoluter Publikumserfolg, mit Didi Hallervorden, wird für USA neu verfilmt, floppt dort brutal und kommt bei uns trotzdem in die Kinos? Hätten sie das Original einfach nochmal in die Kinos gebracht, es wären wohl mehr Besucher gewesen.



Ich  dachte, als ich vor ein paar Tagen einen Teil vom Trailer gesehen habe, die haben den alten Film jetzt englisch synchronisiert.

Aber dass sie den kompletten Film neu gedreht haben, war dann ein kleiner Schock für mich.

So kann man echt Geld der Filmförderung sinnlos zum Fenster raus werfen.


----------



## Worrel (28. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Richtig. Das ist das eigentliche Problem an dem Film. Kann man aber grundsätzlich so stehen lassen, dass der Film eben keine realitätsnahe Darstellung von Demenz zeigen wollte. Ist halt ein Film, keine Doku.


Es muß ja nicht direkt eine Doku sein, aber ein Drama ist der Verlauf einer Demenz ja nun mal. Daher würde sich eben auch ein Drama als Stilrichtung für das Thema anbieten.



> Das andere Problem war, dass Schweiger und seine Tochter einfach nur völlig ausdrucksarme, untalentierte Schauspieler sind und der Film einzig und allein durch Hallervordens brillantes Schauspiel getragen wurde, für das er mMn definitiv einen Oscar verdient hätte. Ohne Hallervorden wäre der Film niemals so gut geworden. Die komödiantischen Szenen waren schon ziemlich witzig, aber auch der Wechsel zu dramatischen, traurigen Szenen war gekonnt. Nur das Ende war mir dann doch etwas zu sehr auf die Tränendrüse gedrückt.


Nun, das ist nun aber mal so bei einer Demenz - ehrlich gesagt fand ich den Film da noch sehr harmlos im Vergleich zum realen Alltag von Demenz Angehörigen.
Sicher gibt es da auch mal unfreiwillige Komik oder auch mal ein strahlendes Gesicht, das einen erwartet, aber je nachdem, wie der Erkrankte damit zurechtkommt - bzw eben _nicht_ - ist das schon sehr belastend, deprimierend und auch traurig.

Es ist gut, daß mal ein Film zu  dem Thema gemacht wurde - aber als Drama mit mehr Fokus auf dem Schicksal des Kranken hätte das wesentlich besser funktioniert als nur eine austauschbare Schweiger-Komödie daraus zu machen.


----------



## Mjthenut (28. März 2019)

Also nochmal ich fand den Film total schlecht - ich habe noch nie Szenen in einem Film gesehen wir in Honig im Kopf - vor allem der Umgang mit einem dementen Menschen erinnert mich einfach nur daran wie viele Menschen mit Kindern umgehen - die gucken dann in den Kinderwagen und sprechen dann in Babysprache - Gutchi Gutchi Gutchi Gutchi.....

Genau so war der Film, man erinner sich nur an die Kühlschrankszene, einfach nur erbärmlich, da kommt ja der neue Baywatch noch besser weg.

Nebenbei würde ich mich als Schweiger Fan ansehen - dem viele Werke gefallen, allen voran der Bewegte Mann, der Eisbär, Klopfen ans Himmelstor, auch Keinohrhasen und so weiter kann ich positives abgewinnen und fand die Tatorte echt OK - es liegt nur an diesem komischen Film, den sich ja über 7 Millionen angeschaut haben.... und verweise ausdrücklich an das Drehbuch


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es muß ja nicht direkt eine Doku sein, aber ein Drama ist der Verlauf einer Demenz ja nun mal. Daher würde sich eben auch ein Drama als Stilrichtung für das Thema anbieten.
> 
> Nun, das ist nun aber mal so bei einer Demenz - ehrlich gesagt fand ich den Film da noch sehr harmlos im Vergleich zum realen Alltag von Demenz Angehörigen.
> Sicher gibt es da auch mal unfreiwillige Komik oder auch mal ein strahlendes Gesicht, das einen erwartet, aber je nachdem, wie der Erkrankte damit zurechtkommt - bzw eben _nicht_ - ist das schon sehr belastend, deprimierend und auch traurig.
> ...



Ich weiß sehr gut, wie es ist, mit Demenzkranken zu arbeiten. Es bringt halt aber nur nichts, das ganze dauernd zu dramatisieren. Das ist weder in der Praxis förderlich, noch in einem Film. Es ergeben sich nunmal (unfreiwillig) lustige Situationen und darüber kann und sollte man auch lachen dürfen. Auf der anderen Seite sollte man natürlich auch wissen, wann man nicht lachen darf. Und das schafft der Film dann doch ganz gut, muss ich sagen. 

Demenz ist ne richtig scheiß Sache und der Film ist nicht völlig korrekt, was die Behandlung des Themas angeht. Aber es ist ein Familienfilm, der (auf recht abenteuerliche und damit eher unrealistische Art) den Fokus auf die Beziehung zwischen dem dementen Großvater und seiner Enkelin legt. Das ist auch völlig okay so, weil sowas eben auch dazu gehört. Und als Familienfilm soll er das Thema ja auch gar nicht realistisch und lebensnahe behandeln, sondern auch für jüngere Zuschauer greifbar machen. 

Aber um mal aufs Thema zurück zukommen: 

Wozu überhaupt dieses Remake? Das Original war finanziell erfolgreich und es hätte ohnehin kein Remake gebraucht. Selbst Schuld, Herr Schweiger.


----------



## Worrel (28. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich weiß sehr gut, wie es ist, mit Demenzkranken zu arbeiten. Es bringt halt aber nur nichts, das ganze dauernd zu dramatisieren. Das ist weder in der Praxis förderlich, noch in einem Film. Es ergeben sich nunmal (unfreiwillig) lustige Situationen und darüber kann und sollte man auch lachen dürfen. Auf der anderen Seite sollte man natürlich auch wissen, wann man nicht lachen darf. Und das schafft der Film dann doch ganz gut, muss ich sagen.
> 
> Demenz ist ne richtig scheiß Sache und der Film ist nicht völlig korrekt, was die Behandlung des Themas angeht. Aber es ist ein Familienfilm, der (auf recht abenteuerliche und damit eher unrealistische Art) den Fokus auf die Beziehung zwischen dem dementen Großvater und seiner Enkelin legt. Das ist auch völlig okay so, weil sowas eben auch dazu gehört. Und als Familienfilm soll er das Thema ja auch gar nicht realistisch und lebensnahe behandeln, sondern auch für jüngere Zuschauer greifbar machen.


Aber der Gesamteindruck bei jüngeren Zuschauern könnte (jedenfalls aufgrund des DE Originals) durchaus sein:
_"Demenz ist was tolles, denn da gibt es immer was zu lachen und Opa macht oft so lustige Sachen"_

Ja sicher, eine komplett realistische Darstellung ist nicht Kino-kompatibel - selbst wenn man ein Drama mit unhappy End als Maßstab nimmt. Aber den Comedy Teil derart in den Vordergrund zu stellen, halte ich pädagogisch gesehen für falsch. Das Thema hat eine würdevollere Behandlung verdient.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aber der Gesamteindruck bei jüngeren Zuschauern könnte (jedenfalls aufgrund des DE Originals) durchaus sein:
> _"Demenz ist was tolles, denn da gibt es immer was zu lachen und Opa macht oft so lustige Sachen"_


Ich kann dir versichern, dass genau das nicht der Fall ist. Da der Film ab 6 Jahren frei gegeben ist, war ich mit ein paar Hortkindern damals, als der Film in den Kinos lief, im Kino und nicht ein einziges Kind ist per se gut gelaunt aus dem Saal raus gegangen. Im Gespräch danach (und davor) hat sich dann auch herauskristallisiert, dass das ein oder andere Kind schon Erfahrungen mit dem Thema gemacht hat und dass die Gruppe durchaus verstanden hat, dass Demenz ne scheiß Sache ist. 

Dass da natürlich auch der ein oder andere Hampelmann dabei war, der das ganze nicht für voll genommen hat, war abzusehen. Aber solche Scheißer gibt es überall, auch in noch so gut erzogenen Gruppen.  



Worrel schrieb:


> Aber den Comedy Teil derart in den Vordergrund zu stellen, halte ich pädagogisch gesehen für falsch. Das Thema hat eine würdevollere Behandlung verdient.


Naja, aber man kann auch ernste Themen humorvoll behandeln. Und die Ernsthaftigkeit und Tragik kam in dem Film ja nun wahrlich nicht zu kurz. Im Gegenteil, die haben (Hallervordens Schauspiel sei Dank) sogar richtig rein gehauen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es muß ja nicht direkt eine Doku sein, aber ein Drama ist der Verlauf einer Demenz ja nun mal. Daher würde sich eben auch ein Drama als Stilrichtung für das Thema anbieten.


Tragikomödie! Es ist eine Tragiekomödie, kein reinrassiges Drama!


----------



## Loosa (28. März 2019)

Ich hab das Original noch nicht gesehen, und ihr spoilert hier rum wie , Menno!!!11 
Nee, passt schon. Ich hab's nicht wirklich mitgelesen. Der Film interessiert mich schon irgendwie, hat mich bisher aber nichtmal im Stream locken können.




RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wozu überhaupt dieses Remake? Das Original war finanziell erfolgreich und es hätte ohnehin kein Remake gebraucht. Selbst Schuld, Herr Schweiger.



Machen die Amis bei erfolgreichen, ausländischen Filmen immer gern. 

Die synchronisieren Filme nicht (bis auf seehr wenige Ausnahmen) und sowas läuft dann nur mit Untertiteln in wenigen Arthouse Kinos der Großstädten. Bei einer vielversprechenden Geschichte drehen sie es dann lieber amerikanisiert nochmal neu. In vielen Fällen mögen Ideen und Umsetzung der Originale sogar für sich genial sein, aber es fehlt ihnen vielleicht einfach das Budget von Hollywood. Zum Teil sind die Vorlagen auch schon recht alt.

Solaris, Departed, Nikita (generell enorm viel französisches, aber auch deutsches Kino), ...
Von vielen Filmen wusste ich nichtmal, dass es vorher schon eine andere Fassung gab. Twelve Monkeys zum Beispiel. Da hat sich die Neuverfilmung dann schon gelohnt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Machen die Amis bei erfolgreichen, ausländischen Filmen immer gern.


Nur haben die Amis damit relativ wenig zu tun, der hauptsächliche Antrieb kam von Schweiger (der ja hier seinen eigenen Film schlecht kopiert hat). Der versucht immer wieder auf amerikanischem Kinoboden Fuß zu fassen, und wieder erfolglos. Sollte besser bei (he, he) schweigsamen Nebenrollen in Produktionen versierter US-Filmemacher bleiben, da kann er zumindest nicht gänzlich versagen.


----------



## Loosa (28. März 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nur haben die Amis damit relativ wenig zu tun, der hauptsächliche Antrieb kam von Schweiger (der ja hier seinen eigenen Film schlecht kopiert hat). Der versucht immer wieder auf amerikanischem Kinoboden Fuß zu fassen, und wieder erfolglos. Sollte besser bei (he, he) schweigsamen Nebenrollen in Produktionen versierter US-Filmemacher bleiben, da kann er zumindest nicht gänzlich versagen.



Ah, da wollte wohl einer dieses Schema ausnutzen. Mir war gar nicht klar, dass er den Versuch dann auch brav mit Fördergeldern machte. 
Das hier scheint es gut zusammenzufassen:

"Hollywoodtaktik eben, die Hollywood aber nicht gerne sieht, wenn andere sie anwenden."
Welt.de

/edit: *Ahhh*, und jetzt weiß ich auch, warum er bei uns in die Kinos kam:
"Nun läuft der unnötigste Film, der seit Langem in deutsche Kinos fand, in deutschen Kinos. Denn, so verlangen es die Förderbedingungen, gefördert wird nur bei einem Kinostart."


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Machen die Amis bei erfolgreichen, ausländischen Filmen immer gern.
> 
> Die synchronisieren Filme nicht (bis auf seehr wenige Ausnahmen) und sowas läuft dann nur mit Untertiteln in wenigen Arthouse Kinos der Großstädten. Bei einer vielversprechenden Geschichte drehen sie es dann lieber amerikanisiert nochmal neu. In vielen Fällen mögen Ideen und Umsetzung der Originale sogar für sich genial sein, aber es fehlt ihnen vielleicht einfach das Budget von Hollywood. Zum Teil sind die Vorlagen auch schon recht alt.
> 
> ...



Ja gut, aber so wie ich das verstanden habe, trägt Schweiger selbst die Verantwortung für dieses unnötige Machwerk. Da hat er wohl einfach die dicke Kohle gesehen. Ne deutsche Produktion ist finanziell erfolgreich, also mal eben nach Hollywood verfrachten und ein Remake draus machen. US-Produktionen sind ja total erfolgreich und das immer.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. März 2019)

Kann immer nur wieder den Hallervorden-Film "Sein letztes Rennen" empfehlen, der ist noch einen ganzen Tick ernster als die peinlichen Humorversuche im Honigfilm - noch dazu ist er 100% Schweigerfrei.


----------



## Worrel (29. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Von vielen Filmen wusste ich nichtmal, dass es vorher schon eine andere Fassung gab. Twelve Monkeys zum Beispiel. Da hat sich die Neuverfilmung dann schon gelohnt.


Falls du den französischen Standbild S/W Kurzfilm meinst: Das ist nur das Grundgerüst der Story von 12 Monkeys. Da gibt's zB keine Monkeys und im Original reist der Zeitreisende auch mal in die Zukunft.

Die FIlme sind so ähnlich wie _Alien 1 _und _Alien 2_: In beiden geht es um die Bedrohung durch die Aliens und deren Angriffmuster ist gleich, aber die Filme sind recht unterschiedlich - eigentlich schon verschiedene Genres.


----------



## Alreech (29. März 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> So kann man echt Geld der Filmförderung sinnlos zum Fenster raus werfen.


Wieso sinnlos ? 
Der Sinn der Filmförderung ist es doch Filme jenseits des kommerziellen Interesses zu finanzieren. 
Der Film hat eine klare Message (Demenz ist schlecht, m'kay ?) und Till bringt diese Message erfolgreich an das internationale Publikum (und muss nicht soviel eigenens Geld in die Produktion stecken).
Sinn von solchen Förderprogrammen ist es immer das Geld an die Leute zu bringen die am Besten vernetzt sind.


----------

